# Thailand Jobs - websites and resources



## stednick

In response to the many inquiries concerning "how do I find a job in Thailand?" 

I put this list together. A dozen or so Thailand "job" sites. 

This list was collected from a simple web search. I have never used any of these sites and I will make no recommendations. I will provide a warning in that these sites are businesses, or are sponsored by businesses and do have agendas. 

Caveat emptor. Good luck in your search.

*BE CAREFUL *and do NOT send money! 

*General Job Search*

Jobrapido

Jobs in Thailand for Foreigners

JobsDB Thailand

GoAbroad.com

Top Job Search 

JobTopGun

Travel News has job listings

4 International Careers & Jobs

JobThai

*Industry/Occupation-specific*

Engineers - Thai Engineer Jobs

IT - Thai IT Jobs

Teachers - Ajarn

Study - Online Study


*Other online sources*

Refer to thread *Getting your news online* which has links to Thailand's major English-language national and regional news sites, most of which have a jobs/employment/vacancies sections.

*BE CAREFUL.*

Also refer to sticky thread "*Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners*" 

I also caution all that a "work permit" is required.

Please add to this list as appropriate.


----------



## stednick

*Thailand Taxation*

Taxes are always an intricate subject. Since they are money and have legal implications they cannot be ignored or overlooked without potentially serious financial and/or legal consequences. Thailand does tax: VAT tax on purchases. Income taxes on income.

From the Thailand Personal Income Tax Personal Income Tax 

1. Taxable Person 
Taxpayers are classified into "resident" and "non-resident". "Resident" means any person residing in Thailand for a period or periods aggregating more than 180 days in any tax (calendar) year. A resident of Thailand is liable to pay tax on income from sources in Thailand as well as on the portion of income from foreign sources that is brought into Thailand. A non-resident is, however, subject to tax only on income from sources in Thailand. 


Link to Index of English Versions of Thailand Tax Filing Publications
Sitemap

Link to Index of English Versions of Thailand Tax Forms
Tax Return

Happy Reading, and, as in all tax scenarios, professional help may be warranted.


----------



## stednick

*Thailand Taxation*

Concerning the topic of Thailand Taxation, I reiterate that taxation is a complicated issue, with massive amounts of tax codes, requirements, modifications, exemptions, agreements, understandings and allowances, along with a great deal of interpretation. Common mistakes and/or errors in interpretation can have significant financial impact. Due to the possible financial impact, professional assistance is advised. 

Below are links to some potentially helpful articles concerning retirement in Thailand and Thailand's Tax laws. Included are "English Language" links to the Thailand Department of Revenue and a link to Thailand's Tax Treaties with other Countries. 


DOCUMENT: The Most Tax-Friendly Places to Retire Abroad By Kathleen Peddicord December 5, 2011
LINK: The Most Tax-Friendly Places to Retire Abroad - On Retirement (usnews.com)
EXCERPT:	
Thailand: Income tax: Up to 37 percent on income remitted to Thailand, Sales tax: 7 percent, Property tax: None if owner-occupied, Capital gains tax: None, Tax on foreign retirement income? No


DOCUMENT: Retire in Thailand "Why Retire in Thailand?"	
LINK: Retirement In Thailand - Bangkok Times Online

EXCERPT:
Money: It is easy to withdraw money through either bank transfers or ATM machines. You should set up a local Thai bank account and perhaps an offshore account to take advantage of the tax free status. Remember any money that you bring to Thailand is difficult to take out once it is transferred. It is better to keep the bulk of your money offshore.

Pension: If you are from the UK, you can also transfer your pension offshore and reduce your tax burden. A transfer can reduce your capital gains tax, income tax, dividends tax and inheritance tax to zero. Australians may also be able to access their pension if they are 55 and not in drawdown (not taken an income yet).


DOCUMENT: A SUMMARY OF THAILAND'S TAX LAWS, Prepared by: Ms. Sriwan Puapondh, Mr. Kobkit Thienpreecha, Mr. Dussadee Rattanopas, Tilleke & Gibbins International Ltd., Bangkok, Thailand February 2006
LINK: http://www.worldservicesgroup.com/guides/Thailand Tax Guide.pdf

EXCERPT: 
7. Territorial Rules
Under the Revenue Code, an individual, Thai or foreign, who derives assessable income from sources in Thailand is liable to pay personal income tax whether or not such income is paid within or outside Thailand. A person (Thai or foreign) who resides in Thailand at one or more times for an aggregate period of 180 days or more in any tax (calendar) year will be regarded as a resident of Thailand for tax purposes. A resident of Thailand is liable for personal income tax on income from sources inside Thailand and on assessable income derived from sources outside Thailand. However, the imposition of tax on income derived outside Thailand will apply only to income derived and brought into Thailand in the same year in which such income is earned. A non-resident is subject to pay tax only on income from sources within Thailand (irrespective of the place of payment).


The Revenue Department of Thailand LINK: ::Sitemap ::

Thailand Tax Treaty(s) with other Countries LINK: ::English::

I will also caution that tax codes are revised and modified on an almost continual basis, all need to be aware of, and verify that, they are dealing with the "current" tax codes in force. 

I hope the links provided will allow individuals to clear up some of their taxation questions.


----------



## cnx_bruce

Thanks for putting together the initial list Stednick. Do you know if any of these sites consistently identify which positions are potentially open to foreigners? Most don't seem to and that can be rather inconvenient, especially when combined with the lack of response to emails (when someone seeks to clarify this point). I had a gripe about this subject in a paper that can be found at Recruitment in Thailand - Some issues of concern


----------



## stednick

*comments*



cnx_bruce said:


> Thanks for putting together the initial list Stednick. Do you know if any of these sites consistently identify which positions are potentially open to foreigners? Most don't seem to and that can be rather inconvenient, especially when combined with the lack of response to emails (when someone seeks to clarify this point). I had a gripe about this subject in a paper that can be found at Recruitment in Thailand - Some issues of concern


Bruce;

First, nice paper, a good read, on-the-point, entertaining and an easy read. The hallmarks of an excellent author. KUDO's to your writing skills.

Specific to your question, no, I don't know if any of the sites identify which positions are open to foreigners. 

As indicated in the "warnings" in the original post, these job sites are businesses, or are sponsored by businesses and do have agendas. I'm sure that the job sites will accept any advertised position regardless of limitations. This ups their subscriber/user numbers allowing them to solicit greater advertisement monies. I expect very little if any requirements, specifications, criteria or review is used in classifying the job postings. I also expect that several sites are used by con artists for fishing expeditions to solicit funds from unwary job-seekers. That is the reason for the multiple warnings. 

In my experience, it is the specific skill set, in short supply, that will get the job offer. On the basis of your Thailand experience, you know better than most, the employment situation in Thailand. Unless you have that unique, specific skill set in short supply, your chances of hitting the Thailand Job Procurement Lottery are nil.

However, if you have that unique and sought after skill, the companies who need you, will be advertising everywhere, including the job sites on the list. If they had the skilled in-house personnel they wouldn't need to advertise to fill the vacancy.

Hearsay. Falang friends/acquaintances have reported success in receiving job offers through both jobsDB Thailand and JobTopGun. Some verifiable, some not. All unique skill sets. From reading in this forum I'm sure the Ajarn website has also provided job offers. Although I could be wrong. 

In the general aspects of a job search you leave no stone unturned. You only have to hit one home run to secure your sought after position. It may take you three years and a thousand pitches, but, once you connect, you have won. The next door you knock on may be the one.

Good luck to all the Thailand ex-pat worker wanna'be's


----------



## Song_Si

*Minimum wages applicable to foreign workers*

*Work Permit: Minimum wages applicable to foreign workers*
9 September 2012

Contrary to a common belief there are no minimum wages applicable to foreign workers. But because there is always a but in Thailand the Immigration Department has developed a minimum wage schedule applicable to foreign workers who benefit of a work permit and wants to apply and obtain a one year B visa extension.

The minimum declared wage schedule is as follows:

*Minimum Income Declared in Thai Baht*


Europe and Australia, Canada, Japan, the United States of America (except Russia) - 50,000 per month
South Korea, Singapore, Taiwan, and Hong Kong - 45,000 per month
Asian Countries (except Japan, South Korea, Singapore, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Cambodia, Myanmar, Laos, and Vietnam)South America,Eastern Europe,Central America, Mexico, Russia, South Africa - 35,000 per month
All African Countries (except South Africa), Cambodia, Myanmar, Laos, and Vietnam - 25,000 per month
 
The minimum schedule does not mean that your employer will have to actually pay you those minimum wages, but mean that your employer will have to declare this minimum salary and that you will have to pay social security and personal income tax based on this minimum salary if you want to have any chances to qualify for a one year B visa extension.

___________________

See also: Minimum Salary Requirements per Nationality


----------

